# Cockatiel death.



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

A few years ago my cockatiel fell off his perch one nite and died wivin about 40 seconds after???

Today my sisters cockatiel done exactly the same.

Any idea's why??? could it be heart attack or stroke or somthin???

My one was only about 4 years old and my sisters was about 5 years old???

Im just baffled as to why they died like this????


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

ive no idea loe they were both quiet young tho my cockatiel is 6 and a woman i work with has one that is 25, i do know they suffer with weak hearts maybe that could have been the problem


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hi loe....i used to breed cockateils and they can be frightend quite easily..


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

claire said:


> ive no idea loe they were both quiet young tho my cockatiel is 6 and a woman i work with has one that is 25, i do know they suffer with weak hearts maybe that could have been the problem


yer thats wat i thort may of been the prob, same thing appened to mine to.


JANICE199 said:


> hi loe....i used to breed cockateils and they can be frightend quite easily..


musta be the shock of seeing me sisters face that day lol.

seriously tho she was so freindly and was used to my sis family and dogs etc so i cant understand 

she was not looked afta in her previous home a good few years ago and came to me quite astate...i had already 2 of them so my sis took her and nursed her back to full health.


----------

